# Photos of my wonderful new girls (pic heavy)



## keren

So these have been a long time coming ... for those who are new to the forum, I used to have boer, angora and dairy goats (plus sheep, cows etc). Moved acros the country for work, had to disperse my herd ... now I couldn't live without goats for very long! I made it about 4 months ... and now I keep goats in suburbia lol

These are my two wonderful does in milk, Violet and Gemma.

This is Violet, she is a saanen, 2 yrs old and about 12 weeks into her first lactation. She's giving me 5.5 litres per day. She was a quad, and she produced triplets on her maiden kidding.




























Her udder at a 12 hour fill





































And after milking out



















This is Gemma, she is an Anglo Nubian, 3 years old, on her second lactation. For some reason, only one side of her udder developed. She gives me 2L per day, which means she would be a damn good milker for a nubian if she had both sides working! She is a twin and dropped twins both kiddings. She wasn't milked for her first lactation, but is settling into the routine really well this lactation. She's about 3 months into it also.





































Gemma's half an udder (12 hour fill)



















And after milking










Both Gemma and Violet were junior champions at our royal show when they were around 12 mths old, but their udders didn't quite come up as show udders. So I'm hoping for some lovely show quality babies when I join them next year  I have pictures of their kids from this year and last, I'll post them in a different thread

And THIS is my little baby Hallo (think Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, thats how it's pronounced). She's a week old in these pictures, I wont be bringing her home until she is a few months old, as I can't bottle feed more than twice a day with my work schedule atm. She should be a fantastic show goat, and her first show is in about three weeks. I'm SO EXCITED! I'll post pics of her mum in another thread



















Critiques/evaluations/comments are welcome, as always. I have a pretty good idea of their strengths and weaknesses, what I like and dislike about them, but I'm always keen to learn more from other people's views 

My girls are FANTASTIC and so super sweet! I love them to bits! <3


----------



## StaceyRosado

beautiful girls -- all three of them


----------



## melb1

Nice looking goats - all of them - but Hallo is extremely, extremely cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice......... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## goatboat

you have wonderful goats I would be proud to own! :drool: 

Is her udder genetic or some injury/infection that caused it not to develop? Is it common as far as udder problems go? I just ask because this is my first time hearing about anything like this. I've hear about a not-so-great udder, but not one that totally didn't develop to milk at all. 

She's a beautiful goat anyway! I love her colors! My friend has 2 lamanchas that at their peak production produce only 3 liters a day (per goat) on a normal basis they give 2 liters or less and their udders are just fine, so you do have an AWESOME doe!


----------



## Amos

Hey Keren! It's been a while!

I had no idea you had to sell out.. That really sucks.
I had to leave home and I'm stuck in an apt now, in the city.. No goats.  

BUT, I'm very glad you got a couple new girls! And WOW the coloring on that Anglo-Nubian.. WOW.


----------



## liz

Very pretty ladies Keren!


----------



## keren

Hey Amos! Soooooo cool to see you here again!

FWIW, I'm living in the city  I'm agisting these girls on a horse property in an outlying suburb (I'm pretty much living in CBD). 

So ... one day ... it might work out for you ... 

You'll be pleased to hear I'm a nubian convert  oh and she throws those spots too ... lol 

Re the udder, I've talked to some old goat breeders, and it could be genetic or it could be injury/infection. The only way to find out is to breed her daughter ... Kiki will be bred next year so I guess around august 2011 we will know if its genetic or not. If it is, I'll breed her but sell the kids as desexed pets ... yes even if they are girls I'll get them spayed. She's just such a lovely milker I'd hate not to have her for milk. Fingers crossed that her daughters will be fine! She really does have a lot of milk


----------

